# Sesame Peanut Noodles



## tenspeed (Sep 4, 2018)

Sesame Peanut Noodles

  10 oz.    angel hair pasta 
  1 cup     shredded cabbage
  1 cup     cucumber, seeded and cut in julienne strips

  6 Tbsp.  soy sauce
  4 Tbsp.  red wine vinegar
  6 Tbsp. peanut butter
  2 Tbsp.  sugar

  2 Tbsp.  vegetable oil 
  1/2 cups scallions, chopped
  chili peppers or cayenne to taste
  1 Tbsp.  minced fresh ginger
  2 tsp.     minced garlic 

  2 Tbsp.  sesame oil
  1/3 cup chopped roasted peanuts

  -Cook pasta, rinse and drain 
  -Saute garlic, ginger, peppers, and scallions in vegetable oil
  -Stir in the soy sauce mixture, cook until peanut butter is dissolved,  remove from heat. Sprinkle the shredded cabbage and cucumber over the noodles, then top with the soy sauce/scallion mix. Add peanuts and sesame oil, and toss.


----------



## GA Home Cook (Sep 4, 2018)

Thanks TenSpeed.  Given the large amount of sesame oil, would you say it dominates the dish?


----------



## tenspeed (Sep 4, 2018)

GA Home Cook said:


> Thanks TenSpeed.  Given the large amount of sesame oil, would you say it dominates the dish?


Nope.  Peanut butter and the red wine vinegar are more pronounced.  Depending upon how much zing you want, the cayenne (or red pepper flakes) carry some weight as well.  If little kids are involved, I go easy on the hots (and little kids love this dish).


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 4, 2018)

tenspeed said:


> Nope.  Peanut butter and the red wine vinegar are more pronounced.  Depending upon how much zing you want, the cayenne (or red pepper flakes) carry some weight as well.  If little kids are involved, I go easy on the hots (and little kids love this dish).



Have you tried this with rice vinegar?


----------



## msmofet (Sep 4, 2018)

Thank you for the recipe.


----------



## tenspeed (Sep 5, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> Have you tried this with rice vinegar?


Never have.  I like the vinegar kick (along with the other flavors), and the milder rice vinegar probably wouldn't cut it for me.  I use rice vinegar when I want a milder flavor, such as the somewhat sweet herb dressing I make for cole slaw.


----------

